# ovulation kits



## lainey1972 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi everyone.  I have two failed attempts at treatment. 1 iui and one ivf.  i have 1 ivf left. I am planning this in October.  someone told me that taking chinese medicine improves blood flow and stagnation of blood flow making the womb a heathier environment for conceiving plus having acupuncture.  I have been doing this now for 3 months, now in my forth(not cheap)  and i have to0 use ovulation kits.  I have for the last 2 months and have had neg- result  both months. Whats going on. I have not detected a surge atall.  Any advice or anyone experience this too with ovulation kits.


----------



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi Lainey,

How frequently are you using the sticks?  

I've been using them for three months now.  The first month I just did it on the first wee of the morning and it brought up the LH surge.  The second month I did it for three consecutive mornings and all negative, so I did a random afternoon test and it came up positive.  This happened in the third month too - it was negative first thing and four hours later positive.  If I hadn't have done them in the afternoon then I would have definitely missed the surge that month as out of interest I tested again the following morning and both had reverted to negative.

It may be that you are just missing the surge.


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Lainey - have you had your ovulation checked via blood test with your gp ?? I just wondered why you need to use sticks when you're about to go through tx.

Sheila


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

I have also read that you are meant to do the ovulation tests in the afternoon rather than morning and not to drink too much fluids before doing the test - Hope this helps.


----------



## lainey1972 (Nov 13, 2011)

I tested there from day 8 and continued through to day 16, nothing.  the days i felt something was going on and visually noticing what i took to be a surge i tested again and nothing.  I have been testing for 3 months now.  I am testing as i hope through the chinese medicine that i will conceive naturally before i have to go through ivf again,


----------



## bettyboop5 (Feb 16, 2009)

Lainey  you are probably not ovulating at all and need to have blood tests done by ur GP.  You need a full hormonal profile.  If i were and looking at ur age, I would stop chinese meds as u dont know what u are pumping into ur system, then do the hormonal tests including AMH then find a reputable acupunturist that deals with fertility and re-introduce chinese herbs if need be

goodluck x


----------



## Annie01 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi Lainey, 

I agree with bettyboop - I would come off the chinese medication and go back to your GP so you get a full profile.  My clinic said not to take any chinese meds as often not sure what they are made up of.  

I'm having acupuncture with a Zita West trained acupuncturists who specialise in fertility - maybe look at the Zita West website and find someone in your area. 

Good luck hon xxx


----------



## lainey1972 (Nov 13, 2011)

thanks beetyboop5 and annie.  I have heard great testemonies about this chinese medicine but you just dont know whats best do you..    I have been doing that combined with acupuncture.  I have just ordered a bulk pack of tests and from day 8 i plan to test everyday, twice a day up until day21.  I have an appointment with my gp next week and will mention this to him. Its good advice and thank you.  So tell me then - can you go months without ovulating.  I thought tht was what might be happening but then i dismissed it as i thought it was stupid. I have now ordered a book and a thermometer as i have read it can help detect better.  Read it on someones comments.  I really feel for you bb5 and really hope you get all youve wished for


----------



## lainey1972 (Nov 13, 2011)

annie, did you have bad side effects from your iui mediction.  Did you get the snuff?


----------



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi Lainey

I also used ovulation test kits and never once had a positive result - can't remember what time of the day I tested, but it was according to the instructions. I even tested more than once a day sometimes and still never got a positive (I think I went through more than 60 tests over a period of about 1 year). Then I went for proper internal scan the month before to check whether I was ovulating just before I was supposed to start IVF. It clearly showed that I was about to ovulate and lo and behold, I actually became pregnant naturally that month (after doc told me I had very slim chance of IVF working as AMH was so low [incidentally FSH was okay]). So I still cannot figure out whether or not I was ovulating all those other times - it drove me crazy seeing negative ovulation tests all the time, so in the end I gave up using them. I wondered whether it would be worth getting the digital one, but never got around to it. I suspect that I must have ovulated some of the other times - I cannot think that the only time I did an internal examination was the only time that I ovulated and was the only time I fell pregnant - chances are a bit slim of that.

I also saw that you were trying acupuncture and chinese herbs. I did a bit of acupuncture between 3-6 months before falling pregnant and did take some chinese meds for a little bit(although had no idea what was in them, so probably not recommended). I did though clean up my body - limited alcohol, no caffeine, lots of water. In addition, lots of vitamins (angelbumps fertility protocol) and DHEA (self medicated) and L'arginine and CoQ10 (and baby aspirin to improve blood flow).

Good luck


----------



## Annie01 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi Lainey, 

I didn't get any really bad effects from the IUI - I was on medicated cycles so did the injections.  First time I just had really sore boobs and was bloated, second one seem to sail through the injections but then they put me on the pessaries in the 2ww and my emotions were all over the shop - could have cried 24 / 7!  But the third was ok and the pessaries weren't as bad either.

The only thing I would say is that I did the last two IUIs back to back - not sure I would recommend that as your body does get a month off to recover - and I did feel a bit all over the shop when the third one failed - but think it was probably the build up of everything.

xxx


----------

